# Night Hunting



## BredFrey (Oct 1, 2016)

I suppose I could just get myself a fancy NV scope or something of the sort. At first, this was exactly what I thought of. At first. Then I did some browsing and research and found out that an IR scope may, in fact, be unnecessary.

It never actually crossed my mind, but hogs cannot see in green light. Which means, using a green source of light could make hunting them a lot easier. Theoretically. I'm not sure how that works in practice.

Has anyone of you tried hunting them like that? Was it effective?


----------

